# Hunter Hack Classes



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

i did a 2' hunter hack class and basically you have two flat classes w/t/c and the 3rd class you have the normal flatting, but then you line up and jump two fences at the certain height. its judged on soundness, and way of going of the horse, more than the rider. hope that helped!
also, it is desireable for the horse to be moving at a nice, rythmic pace, with his head about even with the withers, if not collected a little. good movers tend to do very well in the hunter divisions. you dont have to have perfect equitation, but you dont want to inhibit your horses movement/style in anyway. (i.e. not releasing enough, making your horse hold his head high over the jumps instead of down near his knees)


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

That did help, thanks!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

4-H does hunter hack. Basically it's a class with w/t/c on the rail, and then the competitors jump 2 fences in a row of a certain height, and when I've done it you hand gallop after the fence to a certain area and halt. Pretty much like cosmo said. It's judged mostly on the horse, how they take the jump, yadda yadda yadda. Basically what cosmo said!


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks . Like I said, I don't normally show hunter; I'm a jumper. It's only 18 inches, and I'm hoping that he'll remember to actually jump-- he's so tall that he can just step over them and keep going.


----------

